# big dogs??



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

Just wanted to see what you guys think/prefer.
I have a female lab that is 62 lbs. She is athletic and fast. Great hunter, go all day when in shape etc. I now also have a 3 1/2 month old male lab pup who is already over 30 lbs. His sire was over 100lbs. I'm guessing he will be the same. I had a guy tell me last night that big labs seem to tire easily and smaller ones tire easily. Have you guys experienced this with different sized labs? I have to admit, my old male that passed last fall was 70lbs and could hunt all day without breaking a sweat. I have always kind of liked the big ones but as my father says.."they eat more, shi! more, and take up more room." Am i going to regret having this horse?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

The one thing I'm leary about when talking about 100+ lb dogs is the effect on its body over the long-term. Think about heavy people and their problems with bad knees, ankles, etc.

Overweight vs. being in shape is relevant to the debate as well. I may own a lab whose frame is built for 70 lbs, but he may be overweight at 90lbs...20 extra lbs of fat. Now a dog that is in shape and well-exercised can be a different story at the same 90 lbs.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

one big problem with a lab that is heavy like that, is if they get hip displasia they will have problems gettin around when they get a little older, I would highly suggest gettin him started on glucosamine/chondroitin supplements it will keep the cartilage in his joints healthy so he will get around A LOT better.


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

both good thoughts. if my pup turns out to be like his sire he won't be over weight. I'm guessing sire is 100-110 but he is all bone. Quite tall, ribs even showed some. Just a big boned dude. So do big boys poop out easier or is that just lack of training?


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I have a 100 lb in shape Chessie. Alot of the guys I hunt with have female labs in the 60 to 70 lb range.

I would say they do have an advantage with the smaller dogs. It is really pronounced when the temps are above 50 degrees. Even worse above 60. If it is cold out, he'll go all day. Out here water can be issue, so I have to pack alot if we are away from the truck for a while.

But, he hunts plenty good enough for me. I hunted him 10 days straight in SD last year. We only had quick limits on 2 days. I use glycogen at the end of the day and that really helps. I only use that on multiple day hunts.

So, I would say there is a difference but if you keep him skinny and take into consideration when its warm you can have a very effective hunting buddy.

I hope my next chessie is around 80lbs.

Brian


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I think big dogs peter out a lot faster in the upland and have an advantage in the water.

Look at most of the pointers they are little and skinny like a good marathon runner.

A good anology would be marathon runners( upland bird hunting) with the need for endurance vs afootball player ( retriever) short burst of power then rest then do it again.

If you only hunt for one or two days most any fit dog will keep up with you. After that though the littler dogs seem to handle it better.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

jv, Dad was right.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Seems to me that tiring out is a factor of conditioning and excess weight, not size. That being said, I too think a bigger dog has the advantage in water work, where a lighter dog is better at upland.

The greatest issue with big dogs is long term joint problems.

Personally, I like a lab to be between 65-80 lbs...


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

There is a reason big dogs have more health problems there bone structure is not made to handle the extra weight thats why it is always a good idea to buy a pup from a sire and dam that are with in the breed standard, CONFORMATON is'nt just for show people. That goes for any breed of dog.


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks for all the insight. Like i mentioned, i kind of like a little larger dog cuz i hunt ducks and geese quite a bit. The pup i have is out of Panchanga's Magnum Force lines. I checked into health etc. Most of the males out of this line are large. But like i said, they are large as in big boned and tall..not overweight. All were healthy. All pups in the litter had and excellent rating on hips too so-I'm hoping he has no problems and lives long.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

As an aside on this subject, our vet strongly recommends labs and other large breed gundogs be fed a premium Large Breed Puppy food until 18 months old, then switched to a premium Large Breed Adult food.

She advises that one of the advantages is that when fed in the proper controlled amounts, these foods are designed to control the rate of growth as the pup matures.

She says that she sees a much lower instance of joint & long term health problems when gundogs are fed these type of foods and not switched over to an Adult formula too soon...


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a 70 Lb. black lab and he is such a good runner. He can run and hunt all day and it seems to not even effect him. I just bought a female yellow lab puppy. Her mom was around 65 Lbs and the dad was 90 Lbs. I think she will be a pretty big dog judging by what the vet has said and by the size of her paws and body in general. I have to say I like the 70 Lb dogs, seems like the perfect size. Really any size will do if you keep it in the best of shape.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Ive got a 60 lb BLF and my hunting buddy has as 110 lb BLM monster! They are both in shape and he hunts as long and as hard as she does. I've always thought the smaller dog would be better in the uplands, but that monster doesn't seem to have any problems to me. We mostly pheasant hunt CRP and Slews. In the water they are both the same. I'm not sure why people think the big dog has the advantage, I haven't seen it in our hunting situations hunting ducks and geese in ND and MN.

Good Hunting.


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

Jared Vergeldt said:


> Am i going to regret having this horse?


I think so, bigger labs tend to get troubles in their joints and usually are in a lot of pain as they get older.

I prefer the 60-75 pound labs any bigger, they get joint troubles and arent as quick, any smaller they cant retrieve the geese :lol:


----------

